# overnight at wirral for ladies british open



## gregos (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi
Can anyone suggest anywhere for an overnight stop near to Hoylake for the Womens British Open? Self sufficient but lady on own so need to make sure I don't park in a rough area!
Thanks


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

hi,not far from tha main golfcourse is a municipal gc,with a huge car park,that area of hoylake is very nice as of most of hoylake is.i cant see a problem parking on the muinicipal,but obviously check with the pro to be on the safe side.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

we have stayed on the seafront at hoylake no problems


----------

